# 1330 SB-XLSb Metal Pile Find



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i don't have a picture of it, but just saw this 30" beast dropped off at my local trash station metal pile. looked intact (except for the missing shovel!). too big for my 24" hitch ramp trailer, and weighs about 350 lbs so no tossing it in the back. i did grab the good tires/rims/axle pins just for the heck of it (plus others less likely to take it if the wheels are missing). 

wondering if there are any comments about this model; (reliability, years produced, etc).


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Husqvarna Professional Two-Stage (30") 13-HP Snow Blower and you left it there? model in the husky site is listed as made from 2008 to 2012 now discontinued why is a big ??


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i left it there in part because i didn't have any way to remove it. of course i also don't know anything about why it is there, or about the brand or model. i grabbed the auger and could move it up and down. not sure what that means. i'm not interested into slipping into having a snowblower rescue junkyard. that is why i jumped on here to ask about it generally. 

in order to remove it i would have to rent a trailer to get it. then what? i can't rehab it over winter, and so many are not worth rehabbing dollar-wise. could grab it and part it out. lot of work for little reward. 

it will probably still be there (one reason i grabbed the wheels). metal pick-up happens periodically.

waiting for anyone to post first hand experience with this model.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I understand the hesitation, and not wanting to get into having a machines graveyard  I have also passed on some very tempting deals. 

But if it were me, I'd probably check if the engine turns over with the pull cord, and feels like it has compression. As well as whether the auger gearbox feels intact (could mark the auger, squeeze the impeller handle, and pull the cord a few times, then see if the auger mark has moved). 

Last time I rented a trailer it was around $25-30 from UHaul. If the machine seems like it just needs something fairly-straightforward, a $30 trailer rental could earn you a fairly solid profit, if you wanted to go that route. 

I wish we had a metal dump around here! Sometimes people get some pretty nice finds.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

probably lots of good parts on this blower. hate to see things like this go to the scrapyard, even though it might be set aside downstream. this professional model must typically be bought by landscape services etc for business use. i can't see many residential users buying it, esp. at 350 lbs and a 30 inch bucket. even if it was brought back to like, who would want it (esp. used unknowns).


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

the one pic i snapped. not sure why i didn't take more.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

well, got the wheels cleaned up that i grabbed!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

stopped by the transfer station to grab a few more pics. can't pick it up until saturday, if desired. comments on pics are welcome. i do have the wheels.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That seems to be worth picking up even if you have to rent a truck/van/trailer.

The last guy that bought a snowblower from me showed up with one of those Home Depot "rent me for $19 for the first 75 minutes" trucks that have ramps stored under the truck bed.

Also, see that snowblower with the tall metal chute? That's a mid to late 90s Murray/Craftsman snowblower. That chute is a drop-in upgrade for Murray-made Craftsman snowblowers that came with a short plastic chute in the early 00s. You could probably get ~$30+shipping just for that chute if you were to snag it (to defray the cost of whatever you need to rent).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-...508489?hash=item52288ae109:g:ANYAAOSwXAFd3I02


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

thx for that input. i have a uhaul in town and can grab an open trailer. i noticed that the top control knobs are missing. and the left hand side speed control bar is detached. i'm concerned that important parts are missing, then i would have to part it out or return it. 

thx for pointing out the murray chute. i'm not into this stuff and wouldn't really know what items are valuable to grab. the dpw workers don't want people crawling all over metal piles looking for stuff (liability, etc). looks like i would need to unbolt the chute to get it. 

hate to see stuff get crushed that has real use to others.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice set of x-trak tires on the gray machine in the back ground would be worth grabbing.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

does the third auger in from the left look messed up, or am i not understanding?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Nice set of x-trak tires on the gray machine in the back ground would be worth grabbing.


good eye there brutha Grunt!

Speaking of that chute...barely a scratch in it!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would grab those X-Trac in the background as well.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

ok, what is so special about those wheels in the background? how are they different from the wheel pics i posted? not sure how much stuff i will be allowed to pull. are they bolted on or pinned?

and that chute, does it pop off, or is it bolted on? snatch and run is one thing, setting up a wrenching session might test the patience of personnel. 

maybe we should start a dump thread, with panoramic pictures of the piles and scores!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The Murray chute will come off with loosening three 1/2" nuts. It'll take you 5 minutes, less if you have a suitable cordless tool. You don't need the base.

My town's transfer station has a scrap metal area but it's very small and the items are frequently crushed to bits by the front loader operator. I've only managed to snag 1 snowblower, although I've brought home several vintage Weber gas grills.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> ok, what is so special about those wheels in the background?


 
They are special for two reasons,(1) they are IMO one of the best traction snow blower tires made and (2) THEIR FREE. (Or worth a box of doughnuts to the site manager):wink2:


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

do you know if these rims are bolted on or pinned? the husqvarna large wheels were pinned, so very easy to remove.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

zooming in, it seems like there is some sort of center nut.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

SAD NEWS: After going to the transfer station on Tuesday (non-public day), the foreman was leaving early for xmas eve, and said to come back on Saturday morning (open to public). Well, i got there at 9 am, and the whole metal pile had been picked up thursday or friday! i was pretty bummed. had my tools, ready too rent a trailer. i was going to first salvage the chute and xtrak wheels that were mentioned, set aside the blower, and get a trailer. all gone.

i spoke briefly to a second worker there, and he said that the husqvarna was in nice shape, needed a timing gear. he did say someone had removed the wheels (side note, that was me. they are Carlisle xtraks. so at least i got those and the snap pins). ironically, if i hadn't picked the wheels it is possible the dump workers would have set it aside for themselves. the worker said he had grabbed a craftsman to use on the dump site. if they had set it aside, they probably would have let me take it.

anyway, i don't really know what was wrong with it. funny thing is, until i was given my ariens st724 lat Fall and got ir running, i have most likely passed over many blowers at that pile over the years.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> the whole metal pile had been picked up tuesday or friday! all gone.



:crying:


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

meant thursday or friday, after christmas. i can only hope that it will be salvaged somewhere downstream.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That stuff in a transfer station, when it is picked up, is usually picked up with a payloader, and dumped into a dumpster, like my transfer station operates. Then taken to a metal scrap yard for shredding and crushing. I highly doubt once picked up in that fashion, that much is worth anything but scrap. Most of that will live again as a new car or appliance, etc. …. just sayin ….


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

I have that exact model? I have done much maintenance and repair on it. It's pretty good, cables like to ice up. Powerful.


----------

